# Hüter schlechte Gruppenklasse?



## Bolle0708 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe Buffed Magazin gelesen das der Hürer nicht so gut in Gruppen sein soll.Stimmt das?
Das hat mich nehmlich schon etwas nachdenklich gemacht...


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=79924

Ist genau ein Thread unter dir und sollte diese Frage zur Genüge beantworten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (22. Dezember 2008)

Er ist eher fürs Solospiel geeignet, das kann man auf alle Fälle sagen.
In der Gruppe ists einfach sehr schwer sich seine Rolle rauszusuchen, für nen Tank hält man nicht genug aus (wobei es für den vierten Boss in der Spalte gereicht hat, Name vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Damage muss man auch erstmal aufbauen.
Alles in allem ist er Solo deutlich leichter zu spielen.


----------



## Larzaq (26. Dezember 2008)

Hey zusammen,

hab mal gedacht dass ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugebe.

Gerade komme ich aus Garth Agarwen mit meinem Stufe 36 Hüter, und muss sagen, auch wenn ich auf Faust geskillt habe, da alleine Aggro halten zu müssen ist - um es mal gelinde zu sagen - für einen Hüter dämlich, ein-zwei Mobs ist kein Problem, aber fünf Mobs und mehr, da lasse ich lieber einen Wächter vor.

Allgemein habe ich eh lieber einen Wächter in der Gruppe, da man wirklich mit ToT's (Threat-over-Time) hauptsächlich als Hüter arbeitet und es dauert bis man da Aggro aufgebaut hat, vor allem da man so gut wie keine Instant-Aggro-Fähigkeiten hat. Als Trash-Tank ist ein Hüter gut genug, aber alles andere - entweder Zeit haben oder gleich vergessen. Ich denke mal, dass sich ein Hüter später im Spiel auch als solches gut Etablieren wird, nicht als Konkurrenz zum Wächter gedacht, sondern als Ergänzung. Auch wenn ein Hüter nicht über solche Area-Angriffe wie ein Waffenmeister verfügt (ich gebe zu die AE-Moral-Leech's sind später auch ganz nett), aber ein Hüter kann durch seine Schildgambits seine komplette Verteidigung in kürzester Zeit hochziehen, um seinen Mangel an Rüstung wett zu machen. 

Und für einen "richtigen" Boss dauert es zu lang die Schildgambits aufzubauen, in der Zeit (wenn man es zu früh macht) verliert man zu schnell die Aggro, oder man kassiert einige härtere Schläge ein und die Heiler kommen nicht mehr wirklich nach mit dem Heilen, was wiederum zu Aggroverlust führen kann.

Hüter wird wohl Trash-Tank werden, eine andere "Karriere" abgesehen als Damage-Maschine (in der er einem ausgewachsenen Jäger auch kaum die Show stehlen wird), sehe ich im Moment für ihn in einer Gruppe nicht.

Grüße
Larzaq


----------



## Madrake (26. Dezember 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Ich habe Buffed Magazin gelesen das der Hürer nicht so gut in Gruppen sein soll.Stimmt das?
> Das hat mich nehmlich schon etwas nachdenklich gemacht...




naja der Hüter ist ein besserer Tank als die "Waffel" -> Waffenmeister - der zu einstiger Zeil als Ersatztank für einen Wächter galt. Hüter stecken eindeutig weniger Schaden ein als ein Waffenmeister.

Aber für einen ausgewachsenen Wächterersatz - naja kann man drüber nachdenken aber denk ich mal nicht... - er wird eher als Ersatztank mitgenommen, bzw. unterstützend.



Das selbe Thema wie Runenmeister und Barde. Runenmeister können kaum, wenn überhaupt alleinig eine 6er Instanz alleinig durchheilen. Oder es sind zwei Runenmeister. Also die Klasse ist auch eher eine unterstützende Heilerklasse, für Heilbarden. Jedoch kommen Barden weit aus nicht auf den austeilenden Schaden den Runis machen (darum überlässt man lieber das vorrangige Heilen den Barden, und die Runis dürfen Pew-Pew machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


wie in dem kurzen Ausschnitt zwischen Barden und Runis schon erkannt wurde - würd ich mal sagen, das auch Hüter den Wächtern nicht gefährlich werden können, um den MT Rang abzulaufen. Können zwar paar Ausnahmen geben, aber generell gesagt mein ich das so. Es ist immer nett 1,5 Tanks dabei zu haben in einer Instanz (0,5 = Hüter) - wenn ein Mob ausbüchst, das der Hüter hinterherrennt bzw. Speere nach ihm wirft usw.


mfg Madrake


----------



## Ulgalas (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann als Wächter nur sagen, dass ich den Hüter toll finde. Waren gestern in Skumfil und vorher in der Schatzkammer und in der großen Treppe. Das Leben als Wächter ist deutlich angenehmer mit einem Hüter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er kann einen nicht ersetzen, aber Wächter und Hüter bilden gemeinsam echt ein klasse Team an dem der Gegner erstmal vorbei kommen muss.


----------



## Coup de grâce (29. Dezember 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Ich habe Buffed Magazin gelesen das der Hürer nicht so gut in Gruppen sein soll.Stimmt das?
> Das hat mich nehmlich schon etwas nachdenklich gemacht...



Dem Hüter kommt imo die Rolle des klassischen Offtanks zu. Er ergänzt den Wächter an vorderster Front, beschützt den Heiler, beschäftigt den einen und anderen Add. Damit hat er eine - wie ich finde - überaus wichtige Funktion im Gruppenspiel, vorausgesetzt er tut das, was er soll und am besten kann (was im übrigen auf alle Klassen zutrifft).


----------



## Leigh (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich war gestern mit meiner Kleinen das erste Mal so richtig in einer Instanz (dh ohne 60er in CD o.Ä.), nämlich zum Questen in der Großen Treppe. Und ich kann nichts Anderes sagen, als Ulgalas zuzustimmen.
Der Mob kommt aus dem Stun, widersteht dem Nachstunnen und ist gerade auf dem Weg zum Heiler? Kein Grund zur Panik, ich bin doch da! Ich hol den Ausreisser ab und bring ich zurück zum Wächter.
Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab bisher alle Moria inis und Spalte als MT gemacht.  Ist der Barde auf zack und man sich ne eigene Taktik zurecht gelegt hat, alles kein Problem. Das wichtigste ist, das man am Anfang ein wenig mehr Zeit von der Gruppe bekommt, als es der Wächter bräuchte. Einmal richtig aggro, werd ich die auch nicht mehr los. Bin auf Faust geskillt + wed des schildes/speers. Bei bossen die unterbrochen werden .. da kommt keine WM mit seinem verprügeln hinterher .. 4 skills die UNterbrechen ist einfach göttlich.
 Als OFF-Tank gibts nix besseres als uns ..



> wenn ein Mob ausbüchst, das der Hüter hinterherrennt bzw. Speere nach ihm wirft usw.



Aggro leechen bis zum Umfallen und kein Barde/kundi/runi hat in irgend einer Form aggro Probleme. Da muss man dem Mob nicht hinterher rennen, die kommen zu mir gelaufen .. 

Hab auch mal auf schild geskillt .. da war Überzeugung sogar gut von der Heilung her ( 5 ticks a ~ 210 moral + aggro leech ) .. war witzig. 


Also ich hab immer nen PLatz im Raid/Gruppe bei uns. Super Gruppen-Klasse.

ps:



> Und für einen "richtigen" Boss dauert es zu lang die Schildgambits aufzubauen, in der Zeit (wenn man es zu früh macht) verliert man zu schnell die Aggro, oder man kassiert einige härtere Schläge ein und die Heiler kommen nicht mehr wirklich nach mit dem Heilen, was wiederum zu Aggroverlust führen kann.



Das ändert sich später. Beim weg des Speers/schild/Faust hast du jeweils 2 Gambit kombinationen. Kriegsschrei und Präziser Schlag sind dann instant .. z.b.


----------



## Leigh (13. Februar 2009)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Bin jetzt bald 7 Wochen Level 60 und kenne die Kleine deutlich besser, als am Anfang. Ich bin auf Speer geskillt und einen Wächter braucht man trotzdem nicht. In keiner Ini. Zum Watcher rotiere ich mit den Wächtern, dh es kommt jede Woche entweder einer der Wächter mit oder ich.
Wenn die Gruppe dich kennt (und das ist bei mir immer der Fall, random habe ich nämlich noch nie Glück gehabt mit den Mitspieler, inzwischen lasse ich es also ganz), kannst du ganz entspannt und stressfrei tanken. Und die Hauptmänner und Waffis lassen mich inzwischen auch, da sie wissen, dass ich es ohnehin besser kann als sie.


----------



## s0nx (13. Februar 2009)

was meinst ihr denn mit "aus faust geskillt" .. ich dachte in hdro kann man nicht wirklich was skillen .. ausser das mit den tugenden ?


----------



## Leigh (13. Februar 2009)

Seit Moria irgendwie schon. Durch die Klassentugenden kann man 3 Wege einschlagen. Die vom Hüter siehst du hier.


----------



## s0nx (13. Februar 2009)

ok danke und wo befindet sich das fenster ?


----------



## Leigh (13. Februar 2009)

Mit dem Standart UI links neben der Skilleiste der 2. Knopf. Davon der letzte Reiter oben und unten hast du dann 3 Reiter für die 3 Wege.


----------



## Lintflas (4. Mai 2009)

Als Barde bin ich eigentlich recht froh über den Hüter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich meine Gruppenheilung caste, passiert es immer wieder mal, daß dem Wächter ein Mob entwischt um mich dann anzugreifen. 
In diesem Moment kommt dann der Hüter ins Spiel um ihn mir wieder wegzuschnappen.
Es ist durchaus eine gute Klasse um im Gruppenkampf auf unvorhergesehene Ereignisse zu reagieren, und um dadurch eventuell den einen oder
 anderen Wipe zu verhindern. 
Genauso dürfte sich auch der Wächter über den Hüter freuen, da er ein wenig entlastet wird, und nicht ständig auf den Barden aufpassen muß.


----------



## simoni (4. Mai 2009)

Jup mittlerweile haben sie den Hüter auch wirklich schön hingepatcht muss ich sagen.


----------



## Ukoff (23. Juni 2009)

Ulgalas schrieb:


> Ich kann als Wächter nur sagen, dass ich den Hüter toll finde. Waren gestern in Skumfil und vorher in der Schatzkammer und in der großen Treppe. Das Leben als Wächter ist deutlich angenehmer mit einem Hüter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sehe das genauso, er ist einfach, im Gegensatz zum Waffenmeister, jemand, der Ausreiser zurückholt und den Wächter ergänzt.


----------



## Shinar (28. Juni 2009)

Eignet sich der Hüter denn auch als Dmg-Dealer (nicht so wie der Jäger, aber kann er auch gut Schaden machen)?


----------



## Vanier (28. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Eignet sich der Hüter denn auch als Dmg-Dealer (nicht so wie der Jäger, aber kann er auch gut Schaden machen)?



Nein.

Wenn man den Hüter überhaupt in ein solches Schema stecken kann, dann am ehesten als Support-"Tank".


----------



## Leigh (23. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt so nicht. Man kann auch einen Hüter als DD mitnehmen, auch wenn er das natürlich nciht im Ansatz so gut und gerne macht, wie ein Jäger oder waffi. An deren Schaden kommst du als Hüter natürlich niemals ran. TRotzdem kann man den richtig geskillten Hüter zumindest in mittelmäßig anspruchsvollen Instanzen auch als DD mitnehmen. Obwohl vanier natürlich Recht hat, das Herz und die Seele eines jeden Hüters sollte dem Tanken verschrieben sein.


----------



## Fisch77 (24. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele seit kurzem einen Hüter und er macht mir einen morz Spass.
Doch wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, kommt man zum Schluss:

-Er ist kein DD, da er deutlich weniger Schaden macht als z.B ein Jäger oder eine Waffel.
-Heilen kann er nicht.
-Ein richtig guter Supporter ist er auch nicht, da z.B ein Hauptmann dort bessere Arbeit leisten kann.
-Tanken kann er auch nicht richtig, da ist der Wächter wesendlich besser.
-Als Off-Tank kann er nützlich sein, aber wenn der Wächter sein Handwerk beherrscht, ist er auch nur nebensächlich.
-Nur im Leveln ist er top, aber da mein Ziel Gruppenspiel ist, nutzt mir das auch nicht viel.

Oder sehe ich da was verdreht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (24. Juli 2009)

Das siehst du zu *über*dreht.

Der Hüter kann exzellent tanken, wenn man ihn spielen kann. Als Tank zB in der Schattenbinge ist es eigentlich kein Problem. Auch in der handwerkshalle und sonstigen 6er-Inis laufe ich als Tank mit. Die Gruppe muss sich nur darauf einstellen, dem Hüter ein paar Sekunden mehr zeit zu geben als einem Wächter.
Der Großteil meiner Sippe besteht darauf, dass ich auch eines Tages versuchen soll, den Wächter im Wasser zu tanken.

Außerdem kann man den Hüter (wie ich in meinem letzten Post schon schrieb) durchaus als DD einsetzen. Heute Abend werde ich mit meienr Sippe das erste mal Dar Narbugund betreten und vermutlich als DD fungieren.

Ansonsten kann der Hüter noch viele Kleinigkeiten, zB ist es nett, wenn der HM aus dem letzten Gefecht kommt, wenn es (und sei es noch so wenig) ein bisschen Extraheilung gibt, um ihm wieder auf die Beine zu helfen.
Der Hüter ist ein kleines Allroundtalent, das sehr gut tankt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

